# Rodias Bait & Tackle



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

Anyone familiar with Rodia's, they have moved. They moved aross the street to the Village Shopes. They just opened so they don't have much right now. They are open from 7am-5pm all this month. Stop in and say hi.


----------



## SALTSHAKER (Dec 5, 2002)

*rodias*

Ya gotta help the little guy, the bigger he gets the more he will have for sure...


----------

